# [Off le mur]  Gentoo, les newb et les Inc. (Close)

## Walmarde

Bonjours Gentoonien et Gentoonienne (si y'en a)

 :Wink:   ,

Je voulais depuis quelques temps participer à ce merveilleux forum   mais je n'avais jamais le temps , sauf bien sur, pour poser des question lorque j'ai des problèmes hehehe   :Wink: 

Voici les raisons de ce thread. 

Depuis que le monde est monde l'homme a su combattre les animaux sauvages , apprivoiser la forêt ... DAMN que c je raconte là !  

 :Laughing: 

Je travaille présentement dans une PME (petite moyen entreprise) et j'ai toujours eu un désir de vouloir imposer Linux en entreprise pour offrir les services web, de base de données, mail, firewall  et bien d'autres choses.

Le problème est le suivant et se pose sous forme d'une question si l'on veut : Comment est-ce qu'une entreprise peut faire confiance à Gentoo si à chaque fois que l'on install il ya des problèmes, et à chaques fois que l'on update il y a des problème ? Ah oui bien sur , je fini toujours par régler mes problèmes ! Et en partie grace a ce forum (merci encore) mais mon Boss et probablement tout les boss de la planète en on rien a foutre du combat idéologique (si on peut dire ca dememe) entre windozs pis Linux. Lui y veut que ca marche et que ca marche tout le tempss ! Ah bien sur avec Windozs ca marche pas tout le temps mais j'ai jouer avec des MAC,Sun, Windows, linux(plsr distro), Novell(c laite en ti-pépère)  et Linux est probablement celui qui donne le plus de fil a retodre. Avec windows par exemple des bug comme "Ma connection deconnecte apres inactivité" son extrêment  rare. En fait, ce genre de petit bug arrive très peu souvent ce qui n'est pas le cas pour gentoo.  Comprenez bien la chose suivante : "J'adore linux et tout ce qui est open source et le combat contre les brevets logiciel etc".  Mais Ou est l'economie d'argent ? Jeconomise sur les license pour reverser une partie cet argent dans un gars specialisé dans les Unixes(moi dans ce cas  :Very Happy:   ) et le reste est perdu a cause de toute les precautions qu'il faut prendre pour ne pas que ca plante. Si un ordi linux sert de firewall pour mon entreprise il me faut presque absolument un ordi backup pour éventuellement paré a un éventuel plantage. Grosse economie !

Autre truc, les linuxiens et linuxiennes ont souvent la prétention qu'un jour linux va etre utiliser par plus de 10% des ordi utilisateur.  Je sais pas sur quel planete vous vivez mais 90% des users sont des newb qui n'ont aucun notion de l'informatique et qui probablement n'en veulent pas de ces notions ! Lorsque je lis des trucs du genre "Linux clanche toutes , c le best, le monde devrait runner et vont runner la dessus etc" je me dit que le gars est probablement un geek qui na jamais sortie dans le vrai monde. De toute maniere depuis le temps qui est dans sa cave, si y sort dehors il va probablement attrapper un coup de soleil pis mourrir du cancer de la peau assez vite. 

Je veux juste vous faire comprendre une chose. C'est que le monde ordinaire paye pour que ca marche et rien d'autre !!! 

Linux va se retrouver sur les PC le jour ou les linuxiens (surtout les developper) vont avoir compris cela. 

Sinon quoi ? Sinon linux resteras toujours confiné à etre un OS marginale . Et  c'est très bien comme ca, si c'est sa que la communauté veut.  Les syteme AIX n'ont pas la pretention d'être user friendly et je crois pas que ce soit le but mais le combat pour les brevets logiciels est une cause perdu d'avance dans ce  cas la.  Les gens n'iront pas défendre un produit qu'ils n'utilise pas. Vous pouvez envoyer vos lettres a vos députers et sénateur du coin mais vous n'est que 10% de la population INTERNET et non pas 10% de la population ELECTORAL !!!. Alors bonne chance mes amis. 

Selon moi, linux va se diriger vers où la communauté veut que linux  se dirige mais tant que les Linuxiens (nes) n'auront pas compris que l'informatique n'est pas quelques choses qui intéresse tout le monde, linux est condamné à rester marginal.

Bonsoir.com

 :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai pas tout lu car ce genre de topic m'enerve  :Surprised: 

MAIS  :Very Happy: 

Tu parles des gens qui n'ont aucune notion en info et tu dis que ces gens là ne veulent pas linux ? et pourquoi ces gens voudraient windows ? 

C'est pas plus simple , obliger de mettre un firewall (va expliquer le principe du firewll et comment bien le configurer à un utilisateur quelconque...) , un antivirus qui va marcher plus ou moin bien etc...

Ensuite, tu dis que les linuxiens veulent imposer linux au monde.. ce n'est pas vrai, on propose juste une alternative à windows... quand on voit le nombre de post/topic sur les forums informatique du style "mon windows deconne" "windaube a encore frappé" et j'en passe et des meilleurs ^^

Enfin les brevets logiciels = ca ne concerne pas que Linux et le monde libre mais tous les sytemes , y compris windows... alors franchement je vois pas ce que ca vient foutre ici

Ca concerne toute les PME/PMI qui font du soft , les studio de jeux, les devel independant...

----------

## tetienne

pareil j'ai pas lu plus de 5 lignes.

c'est ridicule, on me fera pas croire non plus que windows ça marche tout seul et tout le temps...

----------

## Trevoke

Bon alors ... en clair en rapide en resume.

1) Linux va se developper parce que les gens finiront par en avoir marre de Windows (ca va finir par leur coller dans la tete, que les crash c'est pas necessaire au bon fonctionnement d'un ordinateur).

2) L'informatique "n'interesse" pas tout le monde. L'informatique DEVIENT OMNIPRESENTE et donc, ca concerne tout le monde. Voila pourquoi les gens vont apprendre a s'y connaitre. Rappelle-toi qu'on vit dans une periode d'enorme transition. L'internet a 35 ans, mais il ne s'est vraiment developpe que depuis, disons, 1995. Windows a la belle part du marche, mais Linux commence a devenir de plus en plus present. Sur les telephones, les PDA, les ordinateurs...

3) "chaque fois que l'on installe il y a des problemes, chaque fois que l'on update il y a des problemes" .. La mon pote, desole, mais c'est toi qui t'y prend mal! RTFM! Et il faut TOUJOURS avoir un ordinateur a cote, avec la meme configuration EXACTEMENT au niveau software ET hardware! Tu fais les essais la-dessus avant d'installer sur une machine critique!

Et on n'utilise pas Gentoo pour web/database/mail/firewall etc etc..

Tu utilises un BSD ou Debian, qui sont incroyablement stables et quasiment destinees a ce genre de chose.

Si tu es tres bon avec Gentoo, alors _LA_ tu peux l'installer sur un serveur de production. Il y a plein de personnes qui l'ont fait, mais il faut pas etre con.. Gentoo n'est pas un cheval docile, c'est un pur-sang!

----------

## Trevoke

Et excuse-moi pour le double poste la mais tu abuses franchement.

Si tes ordinateurs linux plantent, tu as un probleme. Il faut toujours avoir une UPS sur les machines critiques (uninterruptible power supply)...

Et faut pas etre sur un 386, faut utiliser une machine genre Alpha par exemple, qui ont un hardware SUPER STABLE.

----------

## koubiak

Bon j'ai tout lu  :Smile: 

Si les gens veulent payer pour que ca marche il paye pour de la suse et hop  :Smile: 

Un poste de bureau configurer a pas besoin d'etre mis a jour trés souvent. Un emerge world bien fait ne crash pas tout ... C'est juste que nous utilisateurs de Gentoo aimont vivre sur la breche c'est ce qui fait le charme de gentoo et aussi son atout car grace a ca le debug est énorme.

Bref, linux dans l'entreprise si c'est pour les mails/mesenger/Office et bé y a pas de problemes.

Koubiak 

ps sinon pour le hardware stable tu prends des Sun c'est bien et cher.

----------

## Trevoke

sur un serveur tu ne fais pas emerge world, tu choisis avec soin tes updates!  :Smile: 

----------

## Walmarde

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> pareil j'ai pas lu plus de 5 lignes.
> 
> c'est ridicule, on me fera pas croire non plus que windows ça marche tout seul et tout le temps...

 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tout lu car ce genre de topic m'enerve 
> 
> MAIS 
> 
> Tu parles des gens qui n'ont aucune notion en info et tu dis que ces gens là ne veulent pas linux ? et pourquoi ces gens voudraient windows ? 
> ...

 

Vous êtes comme le pape sur la question du condom : "Pas capable de se remettre en question" 

tetienne: A l'école tu dois pas etre tres bon mon ami, pas capable de lire jusqua la fin sa doit etre dur de repondre correectement aux questions. 

Non mais vous êtes vraiment mauvais !!! Jpensais pas avoir des replys con dememe tabarnak ! Si taurais lus comme il faut tu te rendrais compte que 

je ne prétend pas que windows plante jamais !!!

Mais je peux te dire une chose, c'est que je côtois des 100aines de users , là-dedans yen as des expérimentés pis d'autre que c'est des piments. 

Pis laisse moi te dire une chose, meme les plus experimenter ne se lancerais pas sur linux. Fak ton alternative tu peux te la ...

Aussi en passant je suis un user linux, j'aurais aimé quon me traite comme un user linux qui se pose des questions . Le questionnement de sois 

même est quelques choses de très sains meme si ce sont toujours les memes questions qui reviennent. Puis si ces questions reviennent c'est parce qu'elle 

sont là ! Et si ya des gens comme moi qui font se genre de thread c pace que ya du monde qui se posent des question, qui se remettre en question puis quil 

veule voir les choses évoluer et non rester STAGNANTE !!! 

Tu me dis que les brevets logiciel concernent tous le monde. T vraiment un génie toi ! Sacrament c sur que ca concerne tout le monde !!! Jte met au défis de 

poser des questions a tous les gens que tu rencontre dans la rue pis chus sur que très peu vont savoir de quoi tu parles. Par contre, les gens qui cotoient

 l'univers de linux et cie ont vraiment plus de chances d'être au courant. Fak c pas pace que ca concerne tout le monde que tout le monde sy interesse. 

L'environnement concerne tous le monde puis c pas tous le monde qui font de quoi et c pas tout le monde qui sont vraiment au courant. 

Vous savez quoi ? J'aime les debats , les discussion intelligents et provocante. Je n'ai pas l'intention d'arrêter l'utilisation de ma box Gentoo !

Mais du monde qui lisent pas pis qui repondre c la meme chose que le mone qui ecoute pas mais qui faut ecouter . C'est pas constructif et si vous seriez 

dans mon entreprise vous seriez de très mauvais administrateur de nimporte quoi !!!!

Puis si le sujet vous choque et que vous êtes plus capable de respiré ben aller donc prendre l'air (pas trop longtemps vous aller pogner un coup de soleil)  :Wink: 

(ce post s'adresse juste a vous 2 pas à Trevoke)

----------

## rom

1 - Si tu configures les réseaux avec autant de soin que tu rédiges, il n'y aucune raison de t'inquièter : tu obtiendras des resultats aussi catastrophiques avec n'importe quel OS.

2 - Linux et le logiciel libre n'ont pas été spécialement conçu pour toi et ton patron. Votre philosophie ultra-pointue "j'men fous quoi tant qu'ça marche"  n'y trouve par consquent que peu d'écho et franchement tant mieux.

3 -  *Quote:*   

> (...) mais le combat pour les brevets logiciels est une cause perdu d'avance dans ce cas la. Les gens n'iront pas défendre un produit qu'ils n'utilise pas. Vous pouvez envoyer vos lettres a vos députers et sénateur du coin mais vous n'est que 10% de la population INTERNET et non pas 10% de la population ELECTORAL !!!. Alors bonne chance mes amis. 

 

Il n'y a pas que les internautes linuxiens qui sont concernées et attentifs à ce sujet. Dans notre "coin" (l'union européene) il y a aussi une industrie, des institutions et des administrations et toutes sortes de structures qui utilisent des logiciels libres...

----------

## Trevoke

Alors quoi je suis pas digne d'une reponse moi?  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, tu dis que Linux donne plus de fil a retordre, moi je te repondrais ceci :

A la fac, dans un departement que je connais bien (surtout les sysadmins) :

On a 40 postes windows et 200 postes GNU/Linux !

- En ce qui concerne l'administration des postes Windows c'est 1 admin / les 40 machines.

- Pour les postes Linux, le 2eme admin se les farcit, ca qui fait 200 postes / admin !

Alors franchement, Linux plus difficile a administrer qu'un windows ... pas pour moi !

Je peux aussi te donner mon exemple perso (a plus petite echelle) :

- 20 postes Linux

- 1 poste Windows

Le seul qui me fait chier c'est le poste Win !

----------

## Trevoke

kernel_sensei remarque que Linux n'est pas pour tout le monde, il faut vraiment avoir l'amour de fignoler ...

Comme j'ai dit, pour faire un serveur, a mon avis BSD / Debian c'est vraiment la meilleure solution.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei remarque que Linux n'est pas pour tout le monde

 

Je sais, c'est ce que l'on appelle la selection naturelle !  :Razz: 

----------

## tetienne

Walmarde, sans vouloir me vanter, je suis   :Laughing:   de   :Laughing: 

ça doit te dépasser

et encore   :Laughing:  tiens  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

C'était courut d'avance que ce topic parte en tétine ...

D'une parce que tous n'ont pas lu le premier post en entier et de ce fait non pas saisi le sens de ta réflexion (et là je suis 100% d'accord avec  toi, ils n'ont pas à répondre) et de deux car la formulation est peut-être mal choisie.

Oui les dirigeant préfèrent quand cela fonctionne bien. Oui Linux n'est pas 100% stable et 100% secure. Et oui Linux demande un peu plus de connaissances.

Cependant, ces connaissances sont dispos, partagées et gratuites (accessibles à tous). Cela coûte du temps (donc de l'argent du point de vue d'un entreprise; c'est le fameux CTO mis en avant par microsoft) MAIS je vois plutôt cela comme un investissement et je pense que sur le moyen/long terme ça devient (très) intéressant.

En outre, il existe différentes distrib Linux, chacune avec des caractéristiques adaptées à des besoins différents; et perso, je ne pense pas que Gentoo soit adaptée pour les besoins d'une entreprise (pour les serveurs *BSD/knoppix, pour les postes de travail Mandrake/Fedora/Suse).

En ce qui concerne les mises à jours, je dirai que le passage au SP2 a été suffisemment montré du doigt pour que je me passe de commentaire ... La mise à jour de softs sous windows est désastreuse (désinstallation rarement propre) et la mise à jour d'une version à l'autre entraine toujours des complications : softs qui ne fonctionnent plus lors de la mise à jour de 2000 vers XP par exemple.

Cela pose un autre problème : l'indépendance. Certains logiciels t'imposent d'utiliser la dernière version de Windows pour fonctionner correctement et/ou à 100% (certaine feature d'office 2003 je crois).

Ou encore le passage au SP2 si tu veux avoir les derniers correctifs pour internet explorer par exemple ...

Ta société n'as pas le choix, elle doit renouveler ses licences (et par conséquent ses machines) régulièrement. Mais pour elle c'est transparent : la machine est toujours vendu avec la dernière version de windows installée.

Je ne dénigre pas Windows, qui reste un bon OS pour les utilisateurs finaux, facile d'accès, maintenant relativement stable etc.

Mais ce que je reproche lui, c'est d'une part de profiter de sa position dominante pour imposer ses produits (cela inclus surtout les mises à jour d'un OS vers l'autre) et d'autre part le manque de transparence : lors d'une install, d'un paramétrage etc. Cela explique le nombre de spyware qu'on voit fleurir régulièrement.

EDIT : je viens de me relire et je suis assez parti-pris; mais pour résumer, il n'existe pas amha de besoin d'utilisateur qu'une distrib ne saurait couvrir.

----------

## Walmarde

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et faut pas etre sur un 386, faut utiliser une machine genre Alpha par exemple, qui ont un hardware SUPER STABLE.
> 
> 

 

Non mais t'es pas serieux j'espere ? Un des but de Mr. Tordvald était de pouvoir faire fonctionner un Unixes-like system sur 

PC x86. JE comprends que c plus stable mais bon. Pour une PME ma acheter un P4 Dual-1000 pis ca va faire la job.

Puis en passant mes serveurs web,shoutcast,mysql,ftp,ssh,mail vont très bien sur mon k6-2 350 190megRam!

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> L'internet a 35 ans, mais il ne s'est vraiment developpe que depuis, disons, 1995. Windows a la belle part du 
> 
> marche, mais Linux commence a devenir de plus en plus present. Sur les telephones, les PDA, les ordinateurs... 
> 
> 

 

internet il y a 35 ans etait un service accessible que par les universités,les centre de recherche l'armée, AT&T, IBM et bien d'autre. 

Puis sa s'appelait Arpanet. Et le but de Arpanet n'était pas de connecter tout le monde mais de créer un réseaux sans tête pour prévnir 

les attacks. Comme ca si ya un ordi de detruit les autres fonctionnes pareil et peuvent communiquer ensemble (déjà oublié la guerre froide ?)

Aujourdhui internet, est diriger par ca grande communauté mais aussi par des consortiums regroupant organisme international de toute sorte,

compganie,université, etc.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  L'informatique "n'interesse" pas tout le monde. L'informatique DEVIENT OMNIPRESENTE et donc, ca concerne tout le monde. Voila pourquoi 
> 
> les gens vont apprendre a s'y connaitre.

 

En effet ca concerne tous le monde ! Mais ya plein de choses qui concernent tous le monde et ca veut pas dire que tous le monde à une opinion 

où a même déjà penser changer quoi que ce soit. Les gens sont prêt à endurer beaucoup avant de changer. 

Et en passant trévoke je prends bien soin de lire les README et la doc. J'ai tout suivi a la lettre lors de l'installation et ca bien marché en passant.

Et je considère que je ne m'y prend pas si mal que ca.

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Si tu configures les réseaux avec autant de soin que tu rédiges, il n'y aucune raison de t'inquièter : tu obtiendras des resultats aussi 
> 
> catastrophiques avec n'importe quel OS. 

 

Donc selon ton réseonnement si mon plombier parle le joual alors il va probablement botcher sa job ? Petit élitiste ! Mon écriture meme 

si elle est mauvaise n'enlève rien a ma compétence et n'y à mes opinions. Si t'es pas capable de respecter ca part toi un parti politique 

qui prone l'intolérence (C'est la mode c'est temps si )

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux et le logiciel libre n'ont pas été spécialement conçu pour toi et ton patron. Votre philosophie ultra-pointue "j'men fous quoi tant 
> 
> qu'ça marche" n'y trouve par consquent que peu d'écho et franchement tant mieux. 

 

Ca me surprends beaucoups ! Tu es contradictoire. En Allemagne le gouverment utilise (corrige moi si je me trompe) à fond la 

caisse Linux et je crois pas que les fonctionnaires soit des grands philosophe qui veulent passer leurs temps a débogguer. Mais ici en amérique 

on est probablement trop capitaliste pour vouloir passer notre temps a débugger. On es probablement moins humain que vous et tous les défaut 

que tu veux. Non mais ! Je comprends très bien le fait que au départ c'est un projet tout beau avec des fleurs qui tombe du ciel et tout que 

que le but n'était pas de faire de l'argent mais la réalité est tout autre. Ya un combat de géant dans le ring avec ldes joueurs comme IBM,SUN,

Microsoft,Redhat,SUSE(NOVELL),puis lautre qui prétends avoir des droits sur une certaines partie du kernel(jme souviens pus du nom :S )

Ils font ca pour le plaisir  hein ? 

ILS le font parce que ya du CASH en jeux !!!

Donc l'utopie peut ben aller se r'habiller !

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il n'y a pas que les internautes linuxiens qui sont concernées et attentifs à ce sujet. Dans notre "coin" (l'union européene) il y a aussi une 
> 
> industrie, des institutions et des administrations et toutes sortes de structures qui utilisent des logiciels libres... 
> ...

 

Pour ca jte donne 1 point ... euh non 2 points parce que en effet sur ca je crois que les gens en Europe se sentent plus concerner que nous en 

Amérique. Et c'est déplorable pour l'Amérique.

Have fun hehehe  :Very Happy: 

Bonsoir.com

----------

## Trevoke

La raison pour laquelle je parle d'alpha c'est parce qu'un 386 tu le laisses tourner un an, deux ans, et l'alimentation pete.

L'alpha c'est STABLE au niveau hardware.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> si mon plombier parle le joual alors il va probablement botcher sa job ?

  ca veut dire quoi ?

----------

## Walmarde

YOYO je t'aime  :Wink: 

Ton post entre dans la catégorie Constructif !!! 

J'avoue que ma formulation laisse à désirer mais le but rechercher à été atteint !  

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Walmarde

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   si mon plombier parle le joual alors il va probablement botcher sa job ?  ca veut dire quoi ?

 

lol   :Laughing: 

Traduction:

Si mon plombier parles mal alors il va probablement être très négligent

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Quote:*   si mon plombier parle le joual alors il va probablement botcher sa job ?  ca veut dire quoi ? 
> 
> lol  
> 
> Traduction:
> ...

 

ok, faut que je pense a investire dans un dico Francais - Quebeqoué  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Comme disaient les inconnus... "Mon frere il me parle le paatois"

"Nan, on dit le patois" ..

"nan nan, le paatois, il me dit toujours "j'te cause pas a toi" ...

----------

## Talosectos

le mercredi c le jour du troll sur forums.gentoo.org?

----------

## Walmarde

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je peux aussi te donner mon exemple perso (a plus petite echelle) :
> 
> - 20 postes Linux
> ...

 

Lol   :Laughing:   aahhaha

Avec les premiers reply que j'ai eu je dois avouer que j'étais très décu, car au bout du compte j'ai vraiment l'intention d 'installer des services qui sont hoster sur une machine linux et je me demandais ce que la communauté en pensait. Bien sur, j'en ai profité pour dire tout haut ce que je pensais tout bas  (et ce que bien dautre gens pense peut-etre aussi).

Mais les derniers reply sont très bien et me permette de changer un peu ce que je pesne tout bas hehehe  :Very Happy: 

Je dois avouer kernel_sensei que j'aimerais bien être a ta place pour administrer les  20 pc linux  :Wink: 

----------

## Walmarde

C'est le premiere post que je fais qui attire autant de monde !   :Very Happy: 

Checker ben le prochain post. Ca va être "Pourkoi ne pas aimer Bush" ahahaha   :Laughing: 

L'europe au complet (et bien dautre dont le Canada) vont déferlé sur le forum lol 

Mais, inquiétez-vous pas, je ferai pas ca !

 :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

> C'est le premiere post que je fais qui attire autant de monde !  
> 
> Checker ben le prochain post. Ca va être "Pourkoi ne pas aimer Bush" ahahaha  
> 
> L'europe au complet (et bien dautre dont le Canada) vont déferlé sur le forum lol 
> ...

 

pas besoin va sur OTW et fais toi plaisir.

ps pour les gars à la rue OTW=Off The Wall

----------

## Talosectos

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps pour les gars à la rue OTW=Off The Wall

 

Y en a?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je voudrais juste vraiment surligner quelque chose ici...

En fait Walmarde a dit deux choses.

1) Windows c'est plus simple

2) Linux c'est plus complique

(je simplifie, hein, vous excitez pas les gars, le prozac est dans le placard de gauche)

Alors : 1) Windows c'est plus simple. Ben tiens, tu m'etonnes que ca soit aussi populaire!  :Smile:  Windows reste pour l'instant l'OS de choix pour un utilisateur moyen (bouton gris, clavier, souris, ah j'avais oublie de le brancher, boom).

2) Linux c'est plus complique. Ce qui m'a bien fait tiquer c'est quand tu as dit que t'avais des ennuis pour l'installation et la maintenance.

Pour l'installation, il faut imprimer le mode d'emploi et le lire. C'est pas complique. Ca marche super pour Gentoo et OpenBSD (les deux seuls que j'ai vraiment essaye pour l'instant).. NetBSD ca marche itou, mais j'ai pas installe a fond. Il faut toujours lire les modes d'emploi.

Pour la maintenance, je l'ai deja dit, il faut pas faire un emerge --update --deep world...

Sur une machine importante, une fois qu'elle est installee correctement, tu ne fais que TRES rarement des mises-a-jour. Le changement apporte le changement. Spamassassin 3 est sorti, mais au boulot sur le mailfilter (NetBSD, sur un alpha, en passant) en est toujours a 2.quelque chose...

Sur une machine importante, tu n'utilises pas X. tout a partir de la ligne de commande. Ca fait peur aux gens normaux.

A la rigueur tu fais tout a travers SSH histoire de meme pas toucher la machine directement.. 

Bon, je commence a raconter n'importe quoi moi. (si si, j'ai efface trois lignes de betises).

Le message est clair? Respecte la machine sinon la machine ne te respectera pas!  :Smile: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je voudrais juste vraiment surligner quelque chose ici...
> 
> En fait Walmarde a dit deux choses.
> 
> 1) Windows c'est plus simple
> ...

 

Le probleme c'est qu'il faut lire et que l'utilisateur lambda n'a pas envie de lire.

Ceci dit, l'utilisateur lambda n'installe pas des serveurs ...

----------

## rom

 *Quote:*   

> Donc selon ton réseonnement si mon plombier parle le joual alors il va probablement botcher sa job ? Petit élitiste ! Mon écriture meme
> 
> si elle est mauvaise n'enlève rien a ma compétence et n'y à mes opinions. Si t'es pas capable de respecter ca part toi un parti politique
> 
> qui prone l'intolérence (C'est la mode c'est temps si ) 

 

Un plombier qui n'arrive pas à expliquer clairement ce qu'il va faire je me méfie oui. Je ne fais pas d'élitisme et je vois que tu fais des efforts pour te rendre compréhensible au fur des posts.

Pour le reste : 

L'administration bavaroise s'est effectivement équipée de logiciels libres pour des raisons d'argent mais surtout d'indépendance. Tu as tort d'opposer l'utopie et profit de façon aussi binaire. Les réalités sont plus compliquées. La façon dont Winows est sensée fonctionner, à savoir décharger complètement l'utilisateur de la maintenance et la configuration de son système, m'apparait comme une utopie démagogique (Je pense d'autre part et plus généralement que l'utra-libéralisme est une forme d'utopie).

Je ne fais pas d'antiaméricanisme primaire ni de prosélitisme pro-Européen simplement la question des brevets logiciels est déjà réglée en Amérique alors qu'elle est en train d'être débattue en Europe. Et en Europe, on a plus à perdre qu'a gagner sur l'histoire des brevets. D'autre part, effectivement,  il y des raisons éthiques pour s'y opposer, même si ça te fait rigoler.

Je ne crois pas que le fait d'être au sein d'un système capitaliste permette de faire des économies de déboggage sur les logiciels, bien au contraire.

----------

## Walmarde

Donc on est loin du jour où les gens vont formater leurs Windows pour y mettre linux et par conséquent loin du jours où Microsoft n'imposera plus sa dictature informatique.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Je voulais savoir, est-ce que Gentoo a un avenir en entreprise ou bien s' il est destiné à rester une distro pour les utilisateurs qui aiment chercher le trouble ?  hehehe   :Razz: 

----------

## rom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  	MessagePosté le: Mer Oct 27, 2004 1:33 pm    Sujet du message:
> 
> Donc on est loin du jour où les gens vont formater leurs Windows pour y mettre linux et par conséquent loin du jours où Microsoft n'imposera plus sa dictature informatique. Rolling Eyes 
> ...

 

Tu noteras quand même que linux fait des progrès fulgurants en 98 il n'y avait grosso-modo que gimp comme logiciel qui n'était ni un serveur ni un outil de programmation.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je voulais savoir, est-ce que Gentoo a un avenir en entreprise ou bien s' il est destiné à rester une distro pour les utilisateurs qui aiment chercher le trouble ? hehehe Razz
> 
> 

 

Je te retourne la question : gentoo sera ce que les utilisateurs en feront.

----------

## Walmarde

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... La façon dont Winows est sensée fonctionner, à savoir décharger complètement l'utilisateur de la maintenance et la configuration de son système, m'apparait comme une utopie démagogique (Je pense d'autre part et plus généralement que l'utra-libéralisme est une forme d'utopie).
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait d'accord !!! 

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne fais pas d'antiaméricanisme primaire ni de prosélitisme pro-Européen simplement la question des brevets logiciels est déjà réglée en Amérique alors qu'elle est en train d'être débattue en Europe. Et en Europe, on a plus à perdre qu'a gagner sur l'histoire des brevets. D'autre part, effectivement,  il y des raisons éthiques pour s'y opposer, même si ça te fait rigoler.

 

Je suis farouchement opposer à toutes formes de brevets logiciels. Et euh... ca ne me fait pas rigoler.  Je crois juste qu'il va falloir plus que quelques utilisateurs à barnique (et jen suis un  :Razz:  ) pour empêcher les brevets logiciels.

Je ne crois pas que la question des brevets soit vraiment règlé ici. Entk au Canada le débat n'a pas eu lieu et aux États-Unis plusieurs demandent à ce que le système des brevets soit changés.

----------

## Walmarde

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu noteras quand même que linux fait des progrès fulgurants en 98 il n'y avait grosso-modo que gimp comme logiciel qui n'était ni un serveur ni un outil de programmation.

 

Ouais ca c sur ! Beaucoup de progrès mais jme souviens dans ces années là ,  les gens disaient que linux aurait umne grande part du marché des PCs utilisateurs et que ... Apple serait mort   :Laughing: 

----------

## Walmarde

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le probleme c'est qu'il faut lire et que l'utilisateur lambda n'a pas envie de lire.
> 
> Ceci dit, l'utilisateur lambda n'installe pas des serveurs ...

 

C'est quoi un utilisateur lambda ? 

Moi j'ai faite du lambda calcul mais jai vraiment aucune idée ce qu'est un lambda user  :Laughing: 

----------

## Walmarde

lama peut-être  ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

L'utilisateur lambda est l'utilisateur quelconque. Le gars que tu chopes dans la rue au hasard.

Une des forces de Gentoo est que tu peux en faire ce que tu veux. C'est de la pate a modeler. Donc tu peux en faire un serveur si tu veux.. Mais il faut que tu installes tout toi-meme, alors que d'autres distributions viennent preparees.

----------

## koubiak

Hum Hum  :Smile: 

Je pense pas que forcement gentoo comme on l'utilise a une fin en soit en entreprise  :Smile: 

Mais une gentoo bien monter ca oui parce que bon l'utilisateur lambda il a pas a installé de soft hein donc ou est le probleme Win / Linux ?

Koubiak qui va manger  oui cherie j'arrive

----------

## kernelsensei

Selon moi, si MS Windows est tellement populaire, c'est surtout parce que depuis que les PCs sont vendus au grand public, ils sont accompagnés de MS Windows.

Que tu mettes n'importe quel OS sur une machine, l'utilisateur devra apprendre a s'en servir !

Les gens trouvent que Linux c'est plus compliqué car ils sont habitues a Windows et qu'ils doivent repasser par la phase de l'apprentissage !!

----------

## Walmarde

merci pour la definition trevoke !

koubiak , j'ai pas trop bien compris ce que ta dit dan sle dernier post

----------

## Talosectos

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

> merci pour la definition trevoke !
> 
> koubiak , j'ai pas trop bien compris ce que ta dit dan sle dernier post

 

à mon avis il veut dire:

[mod traduc]

Je pense pas que Gentoo comme on l'utilise soit un fin en soi en entreprise

Mais une distrib gentoo correctement configuré oui car ce n'est pas l'utilisateur qui a installé les logiciels mais l administrateur comme dans tout entreprise.

[/mod traduc]

Espérons que cela t'éclairera

----------

## kwenspc

attendez, comment Linux Torvald appelle ce genre de discussion?

"une forme originale d'onanisme en ligne"   :Very Happy: 

suite :

"Si je parle de ces groupes de discussion sectaires, c'est que, quelle que soit leur absurdité, ils constituent un bon indice de ce qui se trame dans l'ombre. Lorsque les entreprises ont commencés à considérer Linux comme le nouveau petit génie des systèmes d'exploitationce, ce n'est pas dans la presse ou au comptoire des magasins d'elecrtronique que fut débattue la question d'un support technique payant, mais dans ces groupes de discussion."

Je pense que ces quelques phrases*  resume bien la situation...

Bon je dirais que dans le topic du sieur Walmarde il y a pas mal d'absurdité. Mais il ya aussi quelques petetis vérités que tout le monde d'ailleurs conanit : les entreprises bossent pour le cash etc...ouinnn laisses nous nos idéaux de monde libre! pffff...avec toi tout le monde est pourri. C'est pas drôle.

Maintenant si je lis bien entre les lignes (oui parce que j'ai lu 2 fois ton topic et j'ai parcouru toutes les réponses ensuite), ce que je vois c'est...Quelqu'un que je connais bien, pour l'avoir rencontré hier, aujourd'hui et sans doute demain. Il s'agit de celui qui, dommage pour lui d'ailleurs, n'a pas le bon tact, le bon feeling avec les choses. Qui une fois qu'il a appris avec force de labeur quelques petites choses se sent satisfait et se laisse aller. Alors si par malheur quelque chose "merdouillasse" parce qu'il ne le maitrise pas c'est la cata. A qui la faute? "Mais mon bon môsieur : le système vous-dis je!". En gros : c'ets pas de sa faute! bah non...

Alors je suis d'accord, Linux peut apporter quelques deconvenus. Ne pas satisfaire toute les attentes. Eh! c'est marqué "NO WARRANTY" dans la gpl coco! Les developpeurs font leur possibles pour que tout fonctionne au mieux (pas chez microsoft, leur but étant de vendre de nouvelle mise à jour, des corrections, de faire tourner les boites d'anti-virus etc...avec de tels buts ont ne PEUT PAS faire quelmque chose de propre c'est impossible sinon ils auraient inventé un OpenBSD ou une Debian  :Laughing: ). Prenons un point de vue lointain : beaucoup qui sont dans Linux (et autre) s'en sortent et ça marche au poil. Le logiciel libre est une solution qui a fait ses preuves! Faut pas chercher plus loin pourquoi IBM a décidé de se lier très fortement au projet Linux! 

Personellement, et je ne suis pas du tout le seul sur ce forum, je travaille avec Linux, j'ai effectué pas mal de boulot : tous avec Linux ou des logiciels libres et ce pour des activités très critiques parfois. Linux est viable pour les entreprises, Linux est fiable et ce n'est pas pour rien que la plus grosse boite de R&D (ibm) l'ai chois, Linux est fait prêt pour la bureautique, Linux est valable dans l'industrie comme chez les particuliers (même si il lui reste un tout petit peu de chemin à parcourir! En tout cas, si tu est vénal, je peus te dire qu'il y a de l'argent à se faire avec Linux et pas pour les mauvaises raisons.

Alors maintenant il y a le gas en question dont je parle plus haut. Bah chez lui ça marche pas. Avant c'était mieux (windows donc...). Ca plantait pas! Bah non les erreurs bleus, les reboot inopinés, les multiples bugs, les virus, et j'en passe sans maitriser la moindre petite arrête du système...BAH c'était normal! C'EST normal! Alors là linux ils disent de faire ceci, de lire tel doc  obscure (et sombre faut pas l'oublier celui là), d'avoir tel distrib plutôt qu'une autre pour les serveurs, de connaitre tout plein de choses (pfffiou réfléchir c'est dur...)...qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc? Y a même pas de virus! Quoi? une faille? et ils ont déjà le patch en ligne? Quoi déjà : une nouvelle version de tel ou tel programme! Houlala attendez c'est dur j'arrive plus à suivre, windows au moins faut attendre 4 ans une nouvelle version...2 ans une mise à jour. Et puis surtout : on paye pour windows. alors c'est forcément MIEUX! Bah oui sin on paye c'est que derrière il y a un travail bien fait, avec amour et tout!  

Et bien si tu en es encore là, si tu pense toujours que Linux n'est qu'un jouet d'informaticien, si tu pense qu'etre informaticien c'est mettre à jour son antivirus en ligne, attendre que ça plante pour rebooter la machine etc...Si tu en es encore là alors je me demande ce que tu fais dans le monde de Linux. Pour Linux il faut avoir un esprit ouvert, il faut être curieux, il faut se bouger les miches, il faut participer, il faut faire avancer les choses...

Mais tu le dis toi même : tu ne va pas lacher demain tes box gentoo. J'en suis heureux, et je vois là une issue qu'il va te falloir cultiver.   :Smile: 

Faut s'accrocher! Moi je t'encourage à poursuivre dans cette voie là, à aller de l'avant. Bottes toi le cul et dis toi bien que tu vas continuer à avancere à gagner en experience et qu'à un moment : tout ira bien. Ca ne peut se passer QUE comme ça.

et arrête de gueuler sur les forums..franchement est ce que je gueule moi? (lol...euh là oui!). T u vas perdre ton temps et risquer de te decourager!

Allez, viens Linux a encore plein de choses à te montrer, t'as encore rien vu.  :Smile: 

Tu dis toi même que Linux deviendra ce que la communauté Linux voudra qu'il devienne. Corrige moi si je me trompe, tu en fais partie non? Alors ouvre ton Vi, codes, fais evoluer Linux, apprend et continue d'arpprendre aux autres ce que tu sais et tu verras : ton discours là tu sauras quil sers à rien. Ca sert à rien de pester et de beugler. Faut choisir son camps et bosser et c'est tout.

d'ailleur j'y retourne, je vais bientôt apprendre le Ruby, continuer à parfaire mon C et mon Perl, faire de la doc pour la MAO sous gentoo, continuer à fréquenter ce forum, apprendre et toutjours apprendre...

sur ce bon appetit, j'ai faim (c'est quoi le rapport là?)

* : empruntée au bon "Il était une fois Linux" de Linus Torvalds début du chapitre V de la troisième partie. Je vous conseille de le lire (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lut).

----------

## Trevoke

kwenspc je te donne un 6/10 ... C'etait parfait mais "Linux Torvalds" la tu perds 4 point, allez hop. Tu   :Arrow:  mon vieux, c'etait _par_fait_  :Smile: 

J'avoue que moi aussi des fois je fatique, lire tout le temps ca me broute, j'aimerais qu'on me tienne par la main "Tiens, SAMBA, ca marche comme ca tu vois... Tu mountes ci .. tu map ca.... Et pouf! Non dans l'autre sens!" .. Mais n'empeche que je sais, au fond de moi, qu'il faut lire si tu n'as pas un pote qui est un gourou (si, si, le gars qui dort sur un lit en cartes meres cassees et qui marche sur des bouts de processeurs) ...

Regarde ma signature! La seule facon d'apprendre c'est de lire lire lire! RTFMAAAAAAAA! (and again and again and again and again!)

Je programmais.. J'ai arrete, j'ai oublie. Sous Linux.. J'apprends le shell scripting.. Je vais reapprendre le C/C++ .. Ruby peut-etre.. perl, python..

Pendant que je travaille sur mon ordi, je me demande ce que je peux faire pour aider les autres.. C'est pour ca que je suis ici!

Mais je refuse de me plaindre! Si ca casse, c'est de _MA_ faute!

----------

## Walmarde

kwenspc: Je doit avouer que j'aime bien ton texte.  En effet, c'est sans doute une discussion absurde. Au même terme que les discussions de char entre amie ou les discussions de politique entre mononc qui ne mène à rien.

Je te l'accorde à 100% mais euh ... ta tu un problème avec les ca ? ou bien il faut que  ce forum fonctionne à ta manière. ? 

Mais, je ne suis pas la description que tu fais de moi.  Jai toujours l'habitude de lire la doc.  Et je ne considère pas qu'être informaticien c'est rebooter la machine et tout le tralala. Je fais de la prog aussi,  de la réseautique  et  bien d'autre chose.  J'aime me cassser la tête , chercher , comprendre et participer. 

Si c'est si absurde  pourquoi tu post un texte de défoulement d'après job pace que ca mal été pis qui fallait se défouler sur ce que lon considère plus bas que soit pouahaha il faudrait suivre ta maniere de faire et tu me dis de te laisser libre . 

Ca me derange pas que tu "blast" mon sujet mais pas la personne derriere    et moi je trouve pas sa si absurde . 

Ya plein de sujet qui ne m'intéresse pas dans la vie comme les voitures. "Mouer jveux un gros moteur pis jconnais tout ce qui a dedans "  ben c pas moi pis jtrouve pas c¸a interessant mais j'écoeure pas le monde avec ca !

Puis laisse dont les newb s'exprimer. Si ya pas de newb maintenant ben yauras pas de pro plus tard. Entk respecte les au moins   :Wink: 

Allez va en paix mon fils

Salem alekoum

----------

## yuk159

Ma contribution à 2 balles :

Voilà, j'utilse Linux sur tous mes postes perso il répond à TOUS mes besoin en tant qu'utilisateur et il m'a appris à réfléchir avant de faire quoique se soit sur un ordinateur.

Les dernière version de Windows ont l'air très stables et je n'ai pas constater de gros problème avec mis à part l'éternel manque de transparence dont yoyo parler plus haut.

Manque de transparence qui me gène d'autant plus que je suis bien incapable aujourd'huit de faire sur Windows le quart de ce que je fais sur un linux.

En ce qui concerne la stabilité je note que mon Linux est ouvert depuis 3 mois, que je fait du dessin, de la 3D, de l'emerge  :Wink:  et que je n'ai pas de gros soucis (un player multimedia un peu recalcitrant ou d'autre chose du genre)

Cela ne m'interresse pas en fait, de savoir si un Windows est capapable de faire de mème ou mieu , ce n'est pas le système que j'utilise,  je préfère le modèle ouvert.

De plus j'"administre" deux réseau dans des PME dont les serveur/routeur/firewall sont des linux, l'un en Slackware l'autre sous Gentoo et c'est bien les deux seul machine dont je ne m'occupe que très rarement. (pas bôooo  :Wink: )

Pour finir je dirais que je ne suis pas informaticien, que je n'ai pas exellent niveau, mais Linux (et Gentoo en l'occurence) me permet d'avancer en info, ainsi que de travailler avec d'exellents outils sans avoir à me ruinner en licences.

Tout ça pour dire quoi ? Et bien tout simplement que je suis pas le HaCk3r_de_la_mort et que j'utilise Linux quotidienement, sans gros soucis.

Je ne force pas les gens à passer sous Linux, simplement je trouve ça dommage d'installer un Windows parce qu'on ne sait faire que ça (ou que c'est vendu avec la machine)  plutôt que par choix.

Oui Microsoft me dérange par sont omniprésence et par le fait que tous le monde à gobé que sans un Windows tu ne peux rien faire.

Fin de la diatribe du Linux User de base.

@+

----------

## jpwalker

Salut à tous,

Je suis impressionné de l'ampleur qu'a pris ce post, et impressionné par les quelques réactions que j'ai pu lire. Tout comme yuk159 je vais apporter ma contrib à 2 balles.

Habituellement, je ne participe pas à ce genre de topic. Non pas que cela me déplaise, mais le temps me manque, je serais donc bref. Le sujet abordé est très intéressant, car d'actualité. Pour ce qui est des brevets : no comment, le sujet a été traité.

Linux... Windows... Tout d'abord, concernant l'utilisaton de Linux en entreprise. Comme l'on dit beaucoup de personnes, on n'installe pas n'importe quoi, sur n'importe quoi (idem pour Window$). Quand on veux une installe stable, on fait ce qu'il faut pour que ça le soit. Donc on ne monte pas un serveur sur un Pentium 100 avec Windows95 ou Mandrake 9, il existe des architectures spécialisées (matérielles et logicielles) il faut s'en servir. Pour les mises à jour, tu ne dois pas beaucoup administrer de serveurs je penses... emerge -U world sur un serveur  :Shocked:  J'ai travaillé dans de grandes boîtes (EDF, HP...) et bien ils utilisaient des systèmes ..NIX like (unix et linux) et je peux te dire que les admins de ces gros systèmes ne sont pas vraiment prêt à passer sous Micro$oft, vas savoir pourquoi...

L'utilisation de Linux chez tout le monde. Très intéressant car j'ai dépanné un ami l'autre soir. Il n'y connaissait rien en informatique  :Shocked:  (Window$ ou Linux) et il avait un PC portable acheté par son école (il est éducateur). Intéressant, car ce dernier tournait sous Mandrake 9.2 avec AbulEdu. Et bien, après quelques explications et testes, il a été completement convaincu par le système et a appris très rapidement. Donc l'histoire de "Window$ c'est plus facile... Linux c'est compliqué..." moi j'y crois pas ! Pour mon utilisation perso, Yuk159 a très bien résumé la situation.

Pour ce qui est de mon incroyable goût pour le monde du libre, c'est perso et c'est plus un "mode de vie" qu'autre chose. Je crois à un concept, je ne suis pas contre Micro$oft, j'utilise leurs systèmes aussi (disons que je n'aime pas leurs politiques).

Et pour ce qui est de l'avenir de Linux, je lui souhaite une très longue vie et ferais tout ce que je peux pour le faire progresser... Car c'est quelque chose en laquelle je crois !

Je ne parlerais pas du problème des PCs livrés directement avec Window$, car cela m'énèrve au plus haut point  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Merci

PS : moi qui voulais être bref  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Donc l'histoire de "Window$ c'est plus facile... Linux c'est compliqué..." moi j'y crois pas !

 Tempérons un peu cette fougue ...   :Wink: 

Comparer Linux à Windows ne me semble pas approprié. Certaines distribs Linux sont bien plus complexes que windows et d'autres (au moins) aussi simple.

Et c'est la grande force de Linux : là ou windows se veut universel, Linux apporte des réponses adaptées à chaque utilisation.

Le premier offre des capacités (le mot est mal choisi mais j'ai un trou ... coffe break   :Laughing:  ) générales avec lesquelles tu peux te débrouiller un peu partout et le second des capacités spécifiques très adaptées à des besoins particuliers.

L'autre avantage étant que toutes ces distribs (si différentes) communiquent parfaitement entre elles (et pour moi c'est grâce au modèle  "open-source").

Perso, j'utilise Linux depuis 1 an 1/2 environ. Cela m'a demandé pas mal d'efforts mais je ne regrette pas : j'ai énormément appris. Et même si je ne suis pas informaticien je pense avoir touché du doigt pas mal de notions en informatique (fs, réseau, noyau etc.) grâce à Linux.

Mais c'est clair : j'aime les ordis et l'informatique (et aussi les voitures mais c'est une autre histoire ...  :Laughing:  ) et sans cela, je n'aurai pas fait le pas (honnêtement). J'aurai continué à utiliser Mandrake (qui a bien d'autres atouts par ailleurs) en dual-boot avec mon windows (j'ai payé la licence, mer?? !!).

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Je ne parlerais pas du problème des PCs livrés directement avec Window$, car cela m'énèrve au plus haut point 

 Et le media player (également préinstallé) avec sa gestion des DRM, ça ne t'inspire rien ???   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

Bon puisque tout le monde apporte une contribution à 2 balles, je vais apporter mes 20 kronor.  :Laughing: 

Alors, je suis d'accord avec vous yuk159 && yoyo: Ce qui est le plus dommage à mon avis, c'est que l'on puisse pas acheter par défaut en France, un ordinateur sans OS préinstallé. Si cette pratique se généralisait, beaucoup de personnes passerait de windows à Linux, mais vers des distributions faciles comme la Mandrake, red hat ou fedora (je sais fedora c du red hat).

Sinon, pour faire une utilisation de la gentoo sur des serveurs de production, je pense que cela est possible mais qu'il faut que tu sois au tacquet, c'est tout. Il ya d'autres distributions plus spécialisés entreprises ou serveurs de prod: debian, red hat...

@jpwalker, je peux savoir ce que tu as contre un serveur à base de P100? J'en ai utilisé un pendant 1 mois avec une gentoo, il faisait son boulot: serveur d'impression, sans complexe, jusqu'à ce que la carte-mère ne meurt.  :Confused: 

Voilà, j'ai pas envie de continuer sur des pages mais c'est pas la première fois que de telles discussions émergent et elles ont jamais changé le monde, alors DFT avec des allusions au brevets logiciels qui comme presque tout le monde le sait est la fin...

Bon je vais retourner vers mes gentoos préférées qui vont biens, elles vous saluent, sauf une qui a des petits problèmes de controlleurs IDE mais elle est sous traitement. Ca commence à faire un sacré bout de temps que je suis passé sous gentoo (avant un pit stop de 3 mois sous mandrake 9)  et je le regrette pas: sous windows, je m'énerve toutes les 5 minutes: pas de multi bureaux, pas de ls...

Mais découverte importante qui va me permettre de continuer à faire mes Tps en cours : une version de vim a été porté pour windows, fini le visual studio, le bloc note pour coder, raah ça va mieux, je vais pouvoir continuer mes :wq de fous  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> @jpwalker, je peux savoir ce que tu as contre un serveur à base de P100? J'en ai utilisé un pendant 1 mois avec une gentoo, il faisait son boulot: serveur d'impression, sans complexe, jusqu'à ce que la carte-mère ne meurt. 

 

Rien je te rassure  :Smile:  J'ai moi même un Apache/MySQL/PHP sur un PII 250 et il tourne à fond (tout hardened et pour la prod), donc... Je parlais de serveurs de fichiers, applications...

----------

## bassman_fr

Je dirais que ce sujet est un méga troll récurrent, mais quand même ca fait du bien alors trollons gaiement :

Le sujet de départ porte sur l'utilisateur lambda si j'ai bien lu, or tout le monde est en train de parler de serveur, mail, réseaux ... bref qui ne concernent en fait pas les utilisateurs "basiques". Si on fait la comparaison à ce niveau là, les tâches à accomplir une fois le système installé ( l'installation d'une mandrake est  loin d'être compliquée ), c'est du mail, du net, du multimedia, du word et du excel en gros... à ce niveau là que tu sois sous un bureau linux ou windows très franchement y'a aucune difficulté d'utilisation

Il suffit simplement que les editeurs de logiciels et fabricants hardware fassent un effort et supporte linux, et là, l'utopie pourrait bien rejoindre la réalité selon moi ...

Pour ce qui est des brevets ... 

ca m'énerve un peu quand on dit que c'est une utopie, que ce qui compte c'est le cash ... 

Le débat autour des brevets est un débat IDEOLOGIQUE effectivement, mais les lois sont rédigées à partir d'IDEOLOGIES également, notre société même tourne autour d'une ou plusieurs IDEOLOGIES (ultra-liberaliste en ce qui nous concerne)

alors qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la réalité est différente de l'idéologie, au contraire, la réalité se construit plus ou moins bien à partir des idées et des utopies. A partir de là, le débat est plus que nécéssaire

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> @jpwalker, je peux savoir ce que tu as contre un serveur à base de P100? J'en ai utilisé un pendant 1 mois avec une gentoo, il faisait son boulot: serveur d'impression, sans complexe, jusqu'à ce que la carte-mère ne meurt.  

 Ben justement, quand on voit la durée de vie d'un pc par rapport à une station (alim qui crame, hdd qui crash etc.), il vaut mieux parfois investir un peu dans du bon matos ...

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  et je le regrette pas: sous windows, je m'énerve toutes les 5 minutes: pas de multi bureaux

 Il y a un petit utilitaire (mais j'ai plus le nom) pour XP qui permet d'avoir plusieurs bureaux ...   :Wink: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    et je le regrette pas: sous windows, je m'énerve toutes les 5 minutes: pas de multi bureaux Il y a un petit utilitaire (mais j'ai plus le nom) pour XP qui permet d'avoir plusieurs bureaux ...  

 

Les pilotes NVidia le gère (faut avoir du nvidia quoi...)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## rom

sireyessire : 

On peut de plus en plus acheter des pc s sans windows :

- Ici à Paris les magasins "chinois", où on achète son pc sous forme de composant, connaissent une expension fulgurante. Il y a encore deux ans dans le quartier Montgallet on trouvait une dixaines de magasins où se rendait un public relativement spécialisé ; aujourd'hui ils occupent tout le quartier. Pour la plupart gens c'est devenu normal de monter son pc pièce par pièce.

- Dans les grandes surface on commence à voir des pc livrés avec des Mandrakes par défaut.

- Les assos qui militent pour le remboursement le la cluf windows commencent à gagner leurs procès.

Il faudra peut-être attendre encore cinq ans pour que windows devienne vraiment optionnel au yeux du "grand public" mais les choses évoluent.

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   @jpwalker, je peux savoir ce que tu as contre un serveur à base de P100? J'en ai utilisé un pendant 1 mois avec une gentoo, il faisait son boulot: serveur d'impression, sans complexe, jusqu'à ce que la carte-mère ne meurt.   Ben justement, quand on voit la durée de vie d'un pc par rapport à une station (alim qui crame, hdd qui crash etc.), il vaut mieux parfois investir un peu dans du bon matos ...
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*    et je le regrette pas: sous windows, je m'énerve toutes les 5 minutes: pas de multi bureaux Il y a un petit utilitaire (mais j'ai plus le nom) pour XP qui permet d'avoir plusieurs bureaux ...  

 

lol, c'était mon vieux PC d'il y a 10 ans, je pensais pas qu'il tiendrait jusque là, et comme j'ai pas franchement besoin d'un serveur d'impression chez moi, surtout pas d'un pc dédié pour ça je me suis rabattu sur un de ces petits truc spécialisé.

je connais cette applicatif multi bureaux mais c'est quand même pas aussi pratique que la gestion multi desktop de flux (mais là je m'égare...)

Enfin tout ça pour dire que quand je suis sur un poste win, heureusement que mon binome est : patient

windows user

car sinon je pense que j'exploserai un pc par TP.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *rom wrote:*   

> sireyessire : 
> 
> On peut de plus en plus acheter des pc s sans windows :
> 
> - Ici à Paris les magasins "chinois", où on achète son pc sous forme de composant, connaissent une expension fulgurante. Il y a encore deux ans dans le quartier Montgallet on trouvait une dixaines de magasins où se rendait un public relativement spécialisé ; aujourd'hui ils occupent tout le quartier. Pour la plupart gens c'est devenu normal de monter son pc pièce par pièce.
> ...

 

Lol, tu me dis ça alors que j'ai habité Paris pendant 22 ans...

mais 1 c'est lourd de faire un procès pour gagner 75$... (ça risque de te couter bien plus rien que dans le procès)

j'ai pas dit que c'était impossible mais c'est pas simple  :Wink: 

Je dis rien mais il y a des pays ou tu arrives et tu demandes ton pc avec un gentoo  :Mr. Green:  ou avec rien.

Puis pour des entreprises, ils vendent des pc sans os, donc ils pourraient aussi le faire pour des particuliers.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Enfin les brevets logiciels = ca ne concerne pas que Linux et le monde libre mais tous les sytemes , y compris windows... alors franchement je vois pas ce que ca vient foutre ici
> ...

 

Merci d'apprendre à lire ...

J'ai marquer où "tout le monde" ?? Lis ma derniere phrase et ohhhhhh , je parle pas de tout le monde MAIS des acteurs impliqué dans les logiciels

J'aime bien les debats moi aussi , mais pas les debats redondants comme le tiens.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais ajouter, moi aussi, qu'un debat n'est interessant que si l'on prend soin de lire ce que les autres ecrivent. Il me semble que c'est toi qui t'etais ennuye parce qu'on n'avait pas lu ton poste en entier... Il faut donner du respect pour recevoir du respect.

----------

## equi-NoX

j'ai pas tout lu mais perso je pense que sur un serveur, prendre une debian serait le plus sage (et le plus simple)

----------

## Walmarde

Ouin ben jviens d'aller installer un ISA server2003 chez un partenaire et laissez moi vous dire que j'ai été déçu en ti-pépère. 

Ca bouf de la ressource ste machin là !!! Ayoye puis finalement c'est juste un XP professional avec quelques outils réseau pis un active directory. 

Finalement, comme il a été mentionner contrairement a linux , investir du temps dans Windows est une perte de temps.

Je crois que vous m'avez convaincu sur la pertinence d'installer linux en entreprise. 

Et à la maison je crois que je vais prendre le temps de toutes convertir mes machines qui ont encore XP hehehe.

----------

## zdra

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

> Bonjours Gentoonien et Gentoonienne (si y'en a)
> 
> 

  sisi, ma mere est sous gentoo   :Cool:  (jdois juste faire marcher ste supermount pcq j'arriverai jamais à lui expliquer comment monter/démonter sa disquette)

Sinon: gentoo me parait pas adapté en entreprise.

----------

## bassman_fr

 *Walmarde wrote:*   

> Ouin ben jviens d'aller installer un ISA server2003 chez un partenaire et laissez moi vous dire que j'ai été déçu en ti-pépère. 
> 
> Ca bouf de la ressource ste machin là !!! Ayoye puis finalement c'est juste un XP professional avec quelques outils réseau pis un active directory. 
> 
> Finalement, comme il a été mentionner contrairement a linux , investir du temps dans Windows est une perte de temps.
> ...

 

c'est ce qu'on apelle un sacré virement de bord ...  Aller au suivant !

----------

## lospericos_99

J'avais suivi un cours réseau avant de passer à Linux il y a trois ans, le cas thypique de ce cours est l'install de Windaube 2000 server (rien de bien compliquer) si on compare effectivement avec Gentoo mais comme déjà cité précédemment une Debian fait parfaitement l'affaire, le plus trash a été l'install d'active directory (gros, lourd, ennuyeu à souhaît) qui en a rebutté plus d'un dans ma classe et c'était sans compter sur la configuration de ce monstre (que je me suis empressé d'oublier). Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est comment les admins peuvent être convaincu d'un système comme active directory qui demande autant d'heures de configurations quand on connaît la simplicité de samba ou qmail, personnellement le choix ne s'impose plus.

Gentoo en poste de travail? pourquoi pas mais Mandrakesoft fait la part belle aux users lambda et le tout gratuitement.

Le mots de la fin

Je pense qu'une entreprise qui délocalise afin de faire des économies sur les salaires mais qui reste sous des licences payantes ne devrait même pas avoir le droit d'éxister   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ttgeub

salut à tous, vu que vous trollez sans fin, je me permet de faire un petit post vu qu'il me reste moins de 10 messages pour passer Guru. Oui je sais mon post est inutile, mais vu la tournure de ce troll  ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

utilisez windows si vous voulez.... mais alors installé au moins firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ttypud : hey c'est pas bete du coup ça comme idée pour faire du "leveling" en douce... j'suis sur que ca passerait facilement innaperçu

(et zou un pour moi au passage :p)

----------

## ttgeub

clairement kopp, je pense que tu as entierement raison, mais le tout c'est de rester discret ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> utilisez windows si vous voulez.... mais alors installé au moins firefox 

 

pas juste firefox: firefox + thunderbird + vim + gaim + gcc (si c'est possible) + openoffice+ ...

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *zdra wrote:*   

> utilisez windows si vous voulez.... mais alors installé au moins firefox 

 

Tout à fait d'accord, et on peut rajouter le Gimp2 à la liste  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Presque grillé  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

[OFF du OFF]Oui évidement la liste est longue.... mais quand on dit que openoffice c'est mieux que MS office on nous prend rapidement pour un intégriste de l'opensource..... par contre firefox est réellement un programme en tout points meilleur que son concurent madein microsoft, et c'est vraiment un programme qui vaut la peine d'etre utilisé par tout les noobs de l'informatique meme audelà du prbleme et de licence. D'ailleur jusqu'a présent j'ai encore jamais vu personne regretter d'avoir essayé firefox, meme les windowsiens les plus endurcis. Surtout que firefox-1.0 est plus loin, il faut absolument que ce programme remplace à grande échelle IE et c'est tout a fait réaliste il me semble.[/OFF du OFF]

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> [OFF du OFF]mais quand on dit que openoffice c'est mieux que MS office on nous prend rapidement pour un intégriste de l'opensource.....[/OFF du OFF]

 Et quand tu dis que firefox est mieux que IE, on ne te dit pas la même chose ???

Perso, je trouve openoffice mieux que MS office surtout au niveau de l'éditeur d'équation (qui est vraiment miteux sous MS office). L'impression directe en PDF est excellente également mais pour le reste je trouve les deux suites bureautiques de même niveau (je n'en fais pas non plus une utilisation avancée ...).

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   [OFF du OFF]mais quand on dit que openoffice c'est mieux que MS office on nous prend rapidement pour un intégriste de l'opensource.....[/OFF du OFF] Et quand tu dis que firefox est mieux que IE, on ne te dit pas la même chose ???
> 
> Perso, je trouve openoffice mieux que MS office surtout au niveau de l'éditeur d'équation (qui est vraiment miteux sous MS office). L'impression directe en PDF est excellente également mais pour le reste je trouve les deux suites bureautiques de même niveau (je n'en fais pas non plus une utilisation avancée ...).

 

+1

----------

## CryoGen

DE toute facon c'est toujours pareil   :Laughing: 

Les utilisateurs se plaignent de IE et de windows (oui oui sinon je vois pas d'où viendrai le nom windaube...) et quand on propose une solution opensource... ils se mettent à defendre IE   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> DE toute facon c'est toujours pareil  
> 
> Les utilisateurs se plaignent de IE et de windows (oui oui sinon je vois pas d'où viendrai le nom windaube...) et quand on propose une solution opensource... ils se mettent à defendre IE  

 Comportement qui est en train de changer ...

Depuis quelques temps j'ai vu pas mal d'articles ventant firefox dans différents journaux (spécialisés ou non) ... dommage qu'ils n'appuyaient pas assez (voir pas du tout) sur le principe de la GPL et de l'open source. Mais ça viendra, j'en suis convaincu ...

Les choses bougent; tout doucement, mais elles bougent ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Trevoke

Faut pas se gourer la quand meme, on a eu recemment des nouvelles de grosses vulnerabilites dans les browsers.. le jpeg par exemple, mais ca a ete fixe tres vite chez Mozilla et un peu plus lentement chez Microsoft.

Les choses bougent peut-etre mais il est aussi possible que l'on aie juste compris que si les browsers sont des gilets pare-balles, autant se balader torse nu si on veut utiliser IE.

----------

## zdra

ce n'est pas qu'une question de GPL ou de sécurité.... firefox est aussi plus jolie, plus facile, plus ergonomique, plus complet...etc... il n'y a vraiment aucun défaut quand on compare firefox à IE.

----------

## Trevoke

Je trouve tout de meme que le bug ou tu perds tous tes bookmarks est un peu mal vu.

Faut pas deconner, ils ont leur defauts, tous autant qu'ils sont.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je trouve tout de meme que le bug ou tu perds tous tes bookmarks est un peu mal vu.
> 
> Faut pas deconner, ils ont leur defauts, tous autant qu'ils sont.

 

???????

j'ai jamais perdu mes bookmarks avec firefox et je l'ai depuis les premières versions.

[edit] bon c vrai que deans les débuts c'était chaotique mais pas depuis la 0.6

----------

## Trevoke

Ah oui mais toi tu es sous Linux.. J'ai installe Firefox sur l'ordi de mon pere, qui pour l'instant a encore Windows, et il a perdu ses bookmarks une fois ou deux...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ah oui mais toi tu es sous Linux.. J'ai installe Firefox sur l'ordi de mon pere, qui pour l'instant a encore Windows, et il a perdu ses bookmarks une fois ou deux...

 

ben oui je suis sous nu, il est où le problème  :Laughing: 

----------

## laharl

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben oui je suis sous nu, il est où le problème 

 

Pour les personnes sous window$ ca donne pas une bonne image.

Chez moi sous linux j'ai aussi updaté Firefox sans rien perdre. Par contre, j'suis parti en toute confiance pour faire pareil au boulot sous window$ et... pouf plus de bookmarks  :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

il me semble que les updates de firefox ne sont supportées que depuis la 0.8 ou meme 0.9 je sais plus trop... Sinon firefox sous linux ça sert pas à grand choses je trouves, fin moi j'utilises epiphany sous gnome et c'est parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Parle pour toi zdra, moi j'utilise fvwm-crystal ...  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> il me semble que les updates de firefox ne sont supportées que depuis la 0.8 ou meme 0.9 je sais plus trop... Sinon firefox sous linux ça sert pas à grand choses je trouves, fin moi j'utilises epiphany sous gnome et c'est parfait 

 

désolé mais moi j'aime mon firefox, et j'ai pas gnome, ni kde et je vois pas pourquoi je devris l'installer pour un browser!

----------

## CryoGen

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   il me semble que les updates de firefox ne sont supportées que depuis la 0.8 ou meme 0.9 je sais plus trop... Sinon firefox sous linux ça sert pas à grand choses je trouves, fin moi j'utilises epiphany sous gnome et c'est parfait  
> 
> désolé mais moi j'aime mon firefox, et j'ai pas gnome, ni kde et je vois pas pourquoi je devris l'installer pour un browser!

 

En plus epiphany utilise mozilla non ? moi je prefere mon couple firefox + thunderbird  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

oui epiphany utilise mozilla... fin sinon vous utilisez ce que vou voulez  :Wink:  je disais ça notament par rapport à un article paru récement qui dit que firefox est utilisé à 85% sous windows.

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  je disais ça notament par rapport à un article paru récement qui dit que firefox est utilisé à 85% sous windows.

 

Les chiffres, on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut :

- Qu'on le veuille ou non, il y a pour l'instant infiniment plus d'utilisateurs W que d'utilisateurs Lx.

Pour fixer les idées, imaginons l'utopie débridée que pour 1000 utilisateurs W, il y ait 10 utilisateurs Lx.

Si parmi 50 firefox déchargés, 85% sont des versions W, cela fait un peu plus de 42 exemplaires W contre un peu moins de 8 pour Linux.

On en conclut que 80 % des utilisateurs Linux utilisent Firefox contre un peu plus de 4% des windoziens ... 

Et paf, je te renverse ta proportion !  :Laughing: 

Amusants ces petits calculs, non ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Amusant et tres vrai  :Smile: 

Bon les enfants on a fini de troller? C'est vendredi la, faut se preparer pour le ouikenne...

----------

## zdra

ghoti > tout juste  :Wink: 

----------

